# Serum - Athens comments?



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Ladies

As you can see from my signature I have had 3 failed ICSI cycles this year. I want to give it another go next year and am thinking about Serum in Athens. I have read on here a couple of ladies have gone there for treatment. I would love to hear from anyone that has been - any reccommenations or bad stories, or any other clinic abroad that is particulaly good? Any comments massively appreciated!

Thank you

xx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just a quick one - I personally cannot recommend Serum enough.  Penny & her staff are real experts and provide tailored individual treatment.  I went there for my 3rd cycle and now have 3 week old twin boys thanks to Serum x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Minkey! CONGRATULATIONS on your twins - That's fantastic!! xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi parny
i haven't had personal experience of serum, but have seen great recommendations on here, and i'm planning on having tx there. Booked a consultation in jan and feeling really positive about it.
Deb


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Deb - I love your name on here!! - Thanks I am going to do the same and request a consultation in Jan I hope there isn't a long wait for tx! xx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Best of luck to both of you   you will be in very safe hands.

Unless its changed there is no wait at all for tx x


----------



## sunnythoughts (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi - Can I jump in with a question about Serum? I am also interested in this clinic.

How do the logisitics work? Does anyone know of the actual length of time that you have to spend in Athens? I can't get my head around the process and when I would need to travel etc.

Hopefully someone can help.


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

I had all initial consults via phone & email then I flew out for 1 night for my baseline scan, I then returned 7 days later and stayed for approx 2 weeks.


----------

